# unable to connect 192.168.1.1



## hansraj (Dec 27, 2007)

guys i hve been told that to access the default settings of my bsnl broadband WA3002G4 modem i have to type 192.168.1.1. But iam unable to connect to this id
1. i have been trying this on my IE 7
2. I have checked with internet connected and disconnected.
3. i have already checked the Default gateway by means of
    (i) Properties of my lan icon on the sys tray
    (ii) On the command prompt , using the command of ipconfig
4. i have also disabled the firewall
5. i have also reduced the IE security setting to minimum
6. Pinging 192.168.1.1 does not yeild any reply when iam offline though when connected to net it does gets reply.

  Now can anyone suggest me how to reach my modem settings?
Windows XP SP2 is the platform and i have mannualy configured ip address to access my desktop n laptop thru the modem as well (PC ip address 192.168.0.15 and laptop is 192.168.0.158 )


----------



## gowtham (Dec 29, 2007)

I beleive the pc addresss should be in the range of 192.168.1.xx try it once.


----------



## hansraj (Dec 30, 2007)

thanks.... i realised it yesterday that the guy who came on the first day to set up the network config used 192.168.0.xx for my laptop and desktop. Now when i changed it to 192.162.1.xx i could access the modem config page


----------

